# Broken collar bone, no surgery???



## rdaled (May 19, 2010)

Ortho surgeon assures me that surgery will only help cosmetically and speed up healing by a week or two. He recommended letting it heal on it's own, and said there will not be any lingering effects of letting it heal on it's own.

After reading some other threads here, I'm not so sure. X-ray...










Any thoughts from those who have had a similar experience?


----------



## rdaled (May 19, 2010)

Oh yeah... as you can see I also broke a couple ribs.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Most collar bone injuries dont need surgery. Its when it doesnt attach or attaches in a bad position that docs go in these days. I think youre getting good advice. You will need to see the doctor as you heal, to make sure the fracture is not displaced, and will likely need pt after you heal. 

I think i need more pt after surgery than without. Spreading out the muscles to get to the bone messes them up a bit. 

Also, if you can heal without it, youre better off without a plate a screws in you. 

If you didnt get a follow up appointment, i would consider another doctor.

They may still open you up too, depending in how the healing goes.


----------



## machuqueiro (Feb 19, 2011)

I have brooked both, 
left just in the middle like yours and the right on the end just above the arm.
no surgery need, just use a kind of support bra. yes wonder bra type!!!
expect 4 to 5 week before start to ride again
and for the first rides just tarmac


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I broke my right collar bone right in the middle when I was 18. All I did was use a sling and take it easy for a few weeks. Works fine 9 years later.


----------



## rdaled (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, makes me feel better about it. I do have a follow-up appointment in 10 more days (it's been 1 week since I broke it). Guess they will x-ray it then and make sure it's healing properly.

Doc said it would take the ribs longer to heal than the collar bone. Waiting sucks... especially when it's the best weather of the year.


----------



## machuqueiro (Feb 19, 2011)

what is your age?
I'm probably being too optimistic about the 4 or 5 weeks of recovery. but also not much more.
the most annoying are the ribs, slow to heal.
have patience


----------



## D Kuntz (Jan 28, 2006)

*been there more than once...*

I've broken both collarbones once so far. Left side was broken in 2 places, left side one place. I've also broken and cracked several ribs. Never did have surgery, but did follow up with orthopedic doctor as collarbone was healing (as earlier post suggested) to make sure it was not going to require surgery. What I ended up both times was wearing the bra device (like wearing a bra backwards that's 2 sizes too small).

As far as time off the bike, after the most recent collarbone, I was back on the road bike in 15 days. Mountain biking was too painful. A trainer would help you decide when you're comfortable. Granted it took longer to ride again how you'll "want to". The main thing I found was to keep your rides somewhat flat, as standing up will hurt.

Be sure to take plenty of pictures, your entire shoulder will soon look like a demented rainbow.

The ribs will take much longer to feel better, depending on where they're broken (hopefully in the front). I've got a cracked and/or broken one now that's still sore after 6 weeks. Breaking them in the back made me wake my wife up every time I tried to move in my [attempts to] sleep. In either case, they will be sore and hurt for a time that will make you think they'll never heal and then one day you'll just wake up and feel better overnight.

I'm also having surgery in 10 days for a repair on a previous hernia repair. For what it's worth, I'd trade my condition for yours any day! Take the time off to do what so few of us ever do. Take a good look over your bike(s), clean up and fix what's needed. Than you'll be ready!

Happy Healing!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rdaled (May 19, 2010)

D ****z said:


> Be sure to take plenty of pictures, your entire shoulder will soon look like a demented rainbow.
> 
> The ribs will take much longer to feel better, depending on where they're broken (hopefully in the front).


Yeah, it's been 9 days since my crash and I got so much yellow and purple that I look like I'm wearin a Laker's jersey.

Unfortunately all three broken ribs are in my back. I def know what you mean about trying to move around in bed. It took me almost a week just to be able to lay on my side, I was sleeping in a recliner. Last night I tried to roll over still half asleep... not a fun way to wake up to say the least.

Guess I get to work on a quality that isn't my best... patience.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine was such a mess, the idea of letting it heal without support would have been horrible. If you can line it up again, that's great. If not, I'd be worried about symmetry of the shoulders afterwards. Surgery sure did shorten my recovery, with 2 kids under 3 there wasn't much downtime. Thank god my wife puts up with my crap!

I cracked 3 ribs in my experiment with gravity, I can only imagine what broken ribs feel like. The sneezing I did last summer nearly killed me...

Here's mine..


----------



## nikwashere (Mar 5, 2008)

broke my collarbone at interbike last week. going to surgery tomorrow to repair a 250% displacement. I'll post the xrays later. 
I already have a plate and screws in my leg, so was not opposed to the idea. From all I hear and have read, I should maintain original strength and shape and gain a new scar. Most Dr.s stay away from the figure 8 sling these days because it has been found to cause neurological issues i.e. nerve damage. 
Dr. said recovery is "6 weeks from surgery"... I told him "2 it is".


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm about 9 weeks after my accident. I didn't ride for 6 weeks until I got the all clear from the doc - no surgery and my break was pretty much spot on to the OP's. Hurt like a sum***** for the first week. MB is ok, but I do get some tweeks and twangs in the shoulder if i hit a rock or root - doc said that'll happen for a few months.


----------



## iradi8 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just got home from 4 days in the hospital I broke 4 ribs and left collar bone. I was in the hospital cause I also collapsed my left lung. So you guys are saying 4-6 weeks for most fractures? The docs were so concerned with fixing the lungs they didn't really talk to me about the bones healing


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Everyone in the thread is right...not every broken clavicle needs surgery, but yours is widely displaced and shortened. There is recent and good evidence that suggests fractures like yours do better with surgery.


----------



## spinsir (Mar 27, 2006)

My break looked almost identical. I went three weeks before letting my Dr. convince me surgery was the best route. After surgery there was a lot of pain and recovery has been slow. It has been 3 months and I have yet to ride. Considering taking rigid Surly out today.


----------



## rdaled (May 19, 2010)

Well I let it heal on it's own and 6 weeks later I went for my first road ride and at 8 weeks I was back on my mtb. The ribs definitely hurt the most, but now after my second ride I am feeling pretty good. I am glad I didn't have surgery (although my left shoulder is now a little shorter than my right, and my left pec looks bigger than my right since it isn't as stretched out), but I think I made the right choice. I might have been OK with having surgery too, but I think there is a greater chance for complications when you have surgery.

Now I gotta work on losing those extra pounds I gained sitting around eating ice cream!


----------



## leo875 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi,
I have just broke my left collarbone in a very similar way as you. The specialist who saw me did not want to put a plate or pin, no matter how much I begged. He advised that since there are lots of nerves and muscles around the injured area, the risks are high and the advantages over a natural healing are not worth it. He also informed me that since the clavicle is broken in 2 places, there is the risk to damage the small bone when inserting the pin. He told me that resorting to plates will be considered if it will not heal properly.

I am now on the 5th week after my accident. The first x-ray showed the bone displaced, but after 2 weeks the bones seemed to be in place and in the process of good heal. I am wearing a figure of 8 harness and I am feeling better every day, including regaining movement. I was told to be careful not to use it very much until the 8th week, when I am supposed to have another x-ray. Got a small bump on the injured area, but it seems to be the natural course of healing.

Looking forward for a MTB ride, and motorcycle as well. Missing it very much. Hope you feel better as well.
Noel - Gozo (Malta)


----------

